# Kayak fishing tournament?



## Vicious Fishous

I'm at the Quit water symposium at MSU representing Hobie. Anybody in the Lansing area interested in a tourney for fun this year. Trying to put something together with Summit Sports. I just wondered if anybody on here would be interested in joining.
Pete









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swamp Monster

Dates? Format? Might be interested.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Vicious Fishous

We don't exactly know yet, we briefly talked about it and i figured I'd post something hear to see if anyone was interested. Most likely all species, don't know about boundaries, might try and tie into a demo so people can test out the fishing capabilities of different boats. Or might be 5 guys that get together and fish and have fun doing what we love. Have to start somewhere. 
Pete


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonesy16

I would be interested.....hopefully picking up a Native Watercraft from summit this spring. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swamp Monster

Vicious Fishous said:


> We don't exactly know yet, we briefly talked about it and i figured I'd post something hear to see if anyone was interested. Most likely all species, don't know about boundaries, might try and tie into a demo so people can test out the fishing capabilities of different boats. Or might be 5 guys that get together and fish and have fun doing what we love. Have to start somewhere.
> Pete
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'll be happy to demo a Hobie PA for part of the tournament! Someone can demo my Ultimate. Lol.
A multispecies slam CPR set up would be cool. An outing without a tournament would be fun as well.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## krackshot

im in if the first prize is a new hobie! Mine is one of the first generations with the exsposed rudder I would love the new model


----------



## bowhunter42

I'm in!

Poppin tags!


----------



## fishhuntsmoke

What's the status of this gig?!? Kind of interested..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## krackshot

fishhuntsmoke said:


> What's the status of this gig?!? Kind of interested..
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Dont think theres much of a status seems how the feller that originally posted hasn't replied back in two months


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Sorry, life happened...
We'll get something going. Need to secure an area and I figured mid to late summer would be when. 
Pete 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bdonley

I'd be interested in hearing more about this if it turns into something. I've been kayak fishing for 3 yrs. now but have never done a tourny. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Sansan1337

I might be interested, see how it goes.


----------

